# How long of a paddle leash do you need? How long for a rod?



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

How long of a paddle leash do you need? How long for a rod?

The ones I see come couled, or bungie at 6ft and 10ft max stretch. Which ones for what app?
Thanks,
--Rick


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

yea thats a good question man.... 

as for getting dumped off the beach a ways, a good rule of thumb reccomendation. get a good strong leash you trust for your paddle. When you get dumped, hold onto the paddle so when you come up the yak can be pulled back to you.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

my paddle leash is about 2 feet coiled line. Don't know what it would be when extended. One end clips onto my yak, the other end is velcro to wrap around the paddle. It also has a quick release snap between the velcro and the main line so I can just push the tabs in to free it from the yak. 

my rod leashes are about 8" long coiled line. Loops on each end with SS caribeaner (sp) on each end. One side goes to the crate, one goes to the reel neck.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Surf to Summit makes cool leashes. The paddle leash is about four feet long and the rod leashes are shorter and coiled. I like their leashes because they have a clip between the leash and the collar that way I can attach for travel and unclip for fishing. I only use a paddle leash when I'm anchored and fishing - worried that I might inadvertantly knock the paddle off the boat and not notice as it drifts away. Never use a paddle leash in the surf. I don't use a paddle leash when paddling - weights the paddle down, cumbersome, and superfluous. Also only use rod leashes when I'm traveling - especially through the surf. Find them in the way when fishing. 

Ric


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

I just took a couple lengths of bungie cord and made my own. About 5 feet for the paddle which is hooked to the yak and 2 feet for the poles, which are hooked to the seat. I don't like to much line hanging around; if you tip to much of a risk being wrapped up in it and doing an 'Ahab'.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Seaair sports makes some pretty nice coiled leashes. I like the plastic coating, can't snag hooks in hooks with it and you don't have to worry about them rotting. If you're going to use anchors or leashes, make sure you have a SHARP safety knife on your PFD just incase you get tangled up in the leashes or have to get off a snagged/tangled anchor quick.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Leash for rod seems like a very good idea. I lost one rod and reel last year.

I guess if you have the Hobie Mirage Drive, a paddle leash is not as important. You can always peddle to retrieve the paddle.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

ccc6588 said:


> Leash for rod seems like a very good idea. I lost one rod and reel last year.
> 
> I guess if you have the Hobie Mirage Drive, a paddle leash is not as important. You can always peddle to retrieve the paddle.



Isn't it the other way around? If you get dumped don't you have to worry about getting back to the yak ? If your not leashed to the yak, you'll have to swim to it, if you can. I don't use the leash going in or out of the surf, but after I get out aways. I guess Ric made a good point of only needing to keep the paddle from getting away while fishing, in which case your point about pedaling a hobie to a lost paddle seems valid.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Surf Cat said:


> Isn't it the other way around? If you get dumped don't you have to worry about getting back to the yak ? If your not leashed to the yak, you'll have to swim to it, if you can. I don't use the leash going in or out of the surf, but after I get out aways. I guess Ric made a good point of only needing to keep the paddle from getting away while fishing, in which case your point about pedaling a hobie to a lost paddle seems valid.


Are you suppose to strap yourself to the yak? I always thought a paddle leash was for the paddle. Having never used one, I'm not a 100% sure. The Hobie Outback is very stable and I never once felt I would get dumped, but if it is a good safety guideline to strap yourself to a yak, I'll look into it further. I sounds more dangerous to me....

Guide to homemade paddle leash.

http://www.outdooreyes.com/paddleleash.php3


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

You never know when something might cause you to dump; I always felt comfortable yaking rivers in my Caper. No waves so how could you possibly dump? Then I went to move a branch out of my face and saw the 2' water moccasin staring me in the eyes.... WELL. Whatdoyaknow! You don't need to be hit by a wave to turtle <LOL>.

That was also the day I learned you really should have a paddle float handy to get back in. Least shore wasn't that far away... Practice rescue drills, they can save your life.


----------

